# Lake stone with pics



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Lake is fairly clogged with weeds and pads. Looks fishy but in my experience fishy looking places are never very fishy. Bank fishing for bass would be tough as the weed mat seems to run at least 50' from the bank. I didn't fush but saw a couple people trying. Noticed the sign said lake was maintained by the Escambia county commissioners


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Bear Lake use to be limed too much to kill off weeds, don't know why they don't do that there!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Well Bear Lake use to be limed too much to kill off weeds, don't know why they don't do that there!



Did you miss the part about it being maintained by the county commissioners? Ha ha. Probably don't help that it's in century also


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I rode by there today for the first time in years. Shame about all the grass.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> I rode by there today for the first time in years. Shame about all the grass.



We coulda met! We were the ******** having the family reunion at the pavilion!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> We coulda met! We were the ******** having the family reunion at the pavilion!


I went by early. Just rode by for a minute on the way to Northview High.


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Should of took a picture of the sign and sent it to the commissioners.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Not sure if the county is responsible for the lake, campground or both


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

I grew up about 2 miles from the lake. Back in the 80s & 90s it did that bad. They drained it a few times over the years but the grass has always settled back in.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

County is responsible for the campground. FWC is responsible for the lake. Apparently FWC sprayed the like recently but it doesn't look like it worked. I put a call in to the County and FWC and they are supposed to go spray it again.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Could be some good fish hiding in that grass. Someone needs to throw a frog on those mats and see if they can get some blow ups!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Could be some good fish hiding in that grass. Someone needs to throw a frog on those mats and see if they can get some blow ups!


 Like I said - Very fishy looking I did see a 14" bass easing around the fishing pier - I bet if you hit it early with a frog you might catch 1 before lunch!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info, Ill have to give it a try soon before it dies off then. Have had some really good days fishing small ponds with a frog where the grass looked way to thick to fish. It provides shade, oxygen and cooler water so the fish love it, especially in the summer.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> ....Have had some really good days fishing small ponds with a frog where the grass looked way to thick to fish. It provides shade, oxygen and cooler water so the fish love it, especially in the summer.


 2nd that!


----------

